# Dinner!!



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh boy just pulled out the Venice Stew and Weakies from the freezer. wife must be wanting something!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Oh Boy........*

You better turn your pager off!!!!!      lol....


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

It only took one time on doing that! Dog hates me for taking is bed.


----------

